# Balanced Perfomance Motorsports



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Has anybody everheard of this shop in Georgia. I heard that the do swaps but I am wanting to know if any body has ever got their stuff worked on by them or who ever they get to do the swaps? I am in the process of purchasing a RB25DET and going to be getting the motor installed in no longer than 3 months from now and was wondering how good this shop is.


----------

